# Changing mouse sensitivity?



## biglou (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi, recently my mouse quit functioning so I bought a new Logitech LX3 optical mouse for use on my Windows XP PC. The new mouse works fine, but it's so sensitive its become hard for me to use it properly. I tried to change the pointer speed in the "start/settings/control panel/mouse/" folder under the "pointer options" tab but that hasn't seemed to help much. Is there any way to fix this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Lou,
Is the mouse using Logitech or Windows drivers?
Did you install the drivers and software that came with the mouse? If so, the Logitech mouse software will now control speed etc.
It should be available through Control Panel or Start>All Programs>Logitech.


----------

